# - Neo Historic Architecture -



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Thread Rules:*

This thread shall only feature examples of recently constructed buildings which adhere to traditional architecture styles, with fidelity in design, materials, and/or construction methods. 

This thread is *NOT* for recently constructed buildings which feature pseudo historic references with faux craftsmanship.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Neumarkt* - Dresden, Germany
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neumarkt_(Dresden)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bauerbe-mv/4055895789/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johhip/2949401430/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Wat Rong Khun* - Chiang Rai, Thailand
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wat_Rong_Khun









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rzirzalu/4149142916/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/totony8/3324993011/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Bai Dinh Temple Spiritual and Cultural Complex* - Ninh Binh, Vietnam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bai_Dinh_Temple









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blue0pal/3325194589/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tranct/3553998451/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Shri Swaminarayan Mandir* - Toronto, Canada
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAPS_Shri_Swaminarayan_Mandir_Toronto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/forevernomad/4094215685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/forevernomad/4094988234/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Church of All Saints* - Minsk, Belarus


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Brownsword Hall* - Poundbury, UK
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poundbury


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Minsk City Hall *- Minsk, Belarus









http://www.flickr.com/photos/musatych/2382817443/









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3269/3118896258_27264cd4cf_b.jpg


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Castle Kataryna* - Schweitzer, USA
http://www.castlemagic.com/color.html


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Akshardham* - Delhi, India
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akshardham_(Delhi)









http://www.jasonguthrie.net/photos/akshardham/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mskadu/71477206/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque* - Oman
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultan_Qaboos_Grand_Mosque









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/864810242/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-j-b/3200886493/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Our Lady of the Most Holy Trinity Chapel* - Santa Paula, USA
http://www.thomasaquinas.edu/development/campaign/chapel/name.html


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Sanctuary of Truth* - Pattaya Thailand
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanctuary_of_Truth








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2052076447/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monnette/4162562592/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*Globe Theatre* - London, UK
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globe_theatre









http://www.edsphotoblog.com/?p=251









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pandacubcafe/3149987712/


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Reserved for future building.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Reserved for future building.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Reserved for future building


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Reserved for future building..


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Reserved for future building...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Uhm... Why would you open this thread again, *we have this one already*?! :dunno:


----------

